# Marshalls ONROAD on Sundays



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey everyone just wanted to let you all know that Marshalls hilltop hobbies does have an indoor and outdoor onroad track. they run sundays. www.marshallshilltophobbies.com check it out youll love it


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

.......................


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Looks neat!

-Rich


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Um where is this place, no where on the web site does it say where! how can we come if it doesnt say ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! LOL


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Actually, I had the same problem and started to ask the same thing after clicknig all their links. But, the funny thing is it is right on the home page in the "Location/Hours" box. LOL!

They are near Scranton, PA.

-Rich


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Actually, I had the same problem and started to ask the same thing after clicknig all their links. But, the funny thing is it is right on the home page in the "Location/Hours" box. LOL!
> 
> They are near Scranton, PA.
> 
> -Rich


the home link is/wasnt working when i was on there. but that is usually the case the answer right in front of the nose and cant see it!


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

basicly its in HONESDALE PA lol. give them a call sometime they would love to hear from yahs! 570 729 7458


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

hey everyone if your into 12th onroad then this is your track. we have been gettin an average of 15 eveyr sunday. and i somewhere around 15-20 touring. plust about 15 mini coopers. also theres a novice class if your just starting! see you guys there!


----------

